# Vaping Helped Resolve a Chronic Nasal Infection



## Hooked (10/4/19)

This is quite interesting. A person who had never smoked but started vaping experienced “a complete resolution of chronic tonsillitis”. His e-liquid contained VG and PG.

In addition, a medical doctor, who had also never smoked but started vaping (VG but no PG), found that vaping cleared up a chronic nasal infection.

Since it’s only two people one can hardly call it a study and the article states as much, saying that it could be coincidence.

However – and this I didn’t know:

“Some compounds in e-liquids may have antimicrobial properties”
Miler and Hajek said that although the resolution of these infections could well be a coincidence, they could also be a result of the effect of some of the compounds found in vaping products. “The improvements cannot be attributed to smoking cessation or bactericidal effects of propylene glycol. *The effect could be a coincidence, but it could also be related to bacteriostatic properties of glycerol, or to antimicrobial properties of nicotine and/or the zinc (II) complex of nicotine.” *(my highlighting).”

https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/03/07/study-vaping-helped-resolve-a-chronic-nasal-infection/
7 March 2019

The above correlation could explain why I became very ill with flu every time that I stopped smoking (and at that time I wasn’t vaping). Even if one is vaping, the nicotine level which enters the bloodstream is less with vaping than it is with smoking.

An acquaintance of mine stopped smoking about 8 months ago, started vaping and shortly thereafter she was hospitalised because one of her lungs collapsed. Her doctor told her it was because she had stopped smoking. Perhaps he was right, after all.

Another acquaintance stopped smoking and stated vaping about a month ago and developed a respiratory infection.

Coincidence? Or could there indeed be a causal relationship between the cessation of smoking and respiratory illness?

Have you ever become ill soon after stopping smoking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/4/19)

bump


----------



## Spyro (14/4/19)

Aside from my coughing going from regularly to every second breath for the first 3 months after stopping, I can't say I've ever noticed any kind of difference when I quit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/4/19)

Yes pg dries out everything, thats why some people get cracked and bleeding noses. So it should dry up your sinusses too. How good that is in the long run,I dont know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (14/4/19)

I have had the worst sinus problems my whole life. Since I started vaping I have not had a problem. My constant coughing also stopped as soon as I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (14/4/19)

Thanks @Hooked

Nice to see

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (14/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes pg dries out everything, thats why some people get cracked and bleeding noses. So it should dry up your sinusses too. How good that is in the long run,I dont know.



I am lead to believe the opposite? With regards to PG, as far as I have read - it actually pulls water from the air. Which, in my expert chemical Phd backed opinion (Please excuse the fact that sarcasm is not an easy task via text) is why Mods fail from E-Liquid damage, usually weeks or months after the E-Liquid penetrates and lands on the board. You see, E-Liquid is not conductive enough to cause a short. But after a while enough water is pulled from the air and eventually causes actual "water damage". 

Probably wrong. I read a lot of stuff. But I don't think PG will dry anything out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/4/19)

Spyro said:


> I am lead to believe the opposite? With regards to PG, as far as I have read - it actually pulls water from the air. Which, in my expert chemical Phd backed opinion (Please excuse the fact that sarcasm is not an easy task via text) is why Mods fail from E-Liquid damage, usually weeks or months after the E-Liquid penetrates and lands on the board. You see, E-Liquid is not conductive enough to cause a short. But after a while enough water is pulled from the air and eventually causes actual "water damage".
> 
> Probably wrong. I read a lot of stuff. But I don't think PG will dry anything out.


Yes you sort off answered yourself. Pg pull/absorb water, so it pull water from your mouth, throat, nose, lungs? Etc. Hence it dries it out
If it pulls the water from the air to your mod in your example, does it not then dry out that air?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (14/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes you sort off answered yourself. Pg pull/absorb water, so it pull water from your mouth, throat, nose, lungs? Etc. Hence it dries it out
> If it pulls the water from the air to your mod in your example, does it not then dry out that air?



Oh snap! I hear you, I didn't think of it that way at all.


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Elmien said:


> I have had the worst sinus problems my whole life. Since I started vaping I have not had a problem. My constant coughing also stopped as soon as I started vaping.



That's interesting, @Elmien!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes you sort off answered yourself. Pg pull/absorb water, so it pull water from your mouth, throat, nose, lungs? Etc. Hence it dries it out
> If it pulls the water from the air to your mod in your example, does it not then dry out that air?



If I vape a lot inside I suffer from dry eyes. Whether that's from the vapour affecting my eyes or the possible drying out of the air, I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

